# Celestial Dragon, Charming Phoenix, Divine Tiger, Majestic shelter and PNT



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the vid, sorry for the poor quality.






Ah its not working.. heres the link


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhh, the video isn't working...


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful, hope I can do this one day!
Just wondering, is that an IT or an ST with IT tail pattern?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

is that your old RTG Kenta? he look quite old with some drop scale. It is feng shui except you add the turtle .


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah thats the same RTG, no dropped scales but has some battle scars from the past, makes him look older... i like them gives him character


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

jm. said:


> Beautiful, hope I can do this one day!
> Just wondering, is that an IT or an ST with IT tail pattern?


that is an ST



Kenta said:


> Yeah thats the same RTG, no dropped scales but has some battle scars from the past, makes him look older... i like them gives him character


What happen to all other monster of your? I haven't see that aro for almost 2 years now, your tank must be 8' that's why it look so much room for that monster.


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

I think thats a 7 footer

how is the PNT in an acrylic tank? 
mine is still small but I am worried when it gets bigger it can scratch my tank with their nails...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I love your PNT! lol. He is bigger than I thought he would be.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Feng shui tank setup! Try adding red or tan substrates it can enhance the stripes of the disto. Just like bichirs they color up on red or tan substrates and darken up all over dark.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank kenta. i miss my big pnt. how old is that aro now?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

lo sai said:


> I think thats a 7 footer
> 
> how is the PNT in an acrylic tank?
> mine is still small but I am worried when it gets bigger it can scratch my tank with their nails...


I think Richard PNT is keep in an acrylic tank. I see no scratch there. It should be safe.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks great kenta [email protected]!

so i guess i have this setup as well , just that all my mine are babies compared to yours ? well my frt is gettting big ...?


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

JM, yes its an ST with IT tail stripes 
The tank is a 7' and the Derek the PNT doesnt scratch the acrylic. 
David, I sold all the other big fish as it was too hard to feed them, they got out competed for food by the others.
Earl, Im keeping it bare for now, but maybe in the future ill add substrate... only problem is it would all get kicked up by the filters.
Mike, aro is 5 years old now
Snow the PNT is a decent size, any smaller and it would be lunch!
Thanks Juice, we are tank twins lol, the only baby in there is the disto... I bought it smaller on purpose so it knows its role and hopefully wont turn out to be a killer


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!! Perfect Feng Shui! Did you even make sure they were all at the correct sizes too? =) As the Majestic Shelter must be smallest, at least that's what I'm told =) HAHA~ NICE!


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

I chose the disto to be smallest not because of feng shui, but because they are sadistically aggressive when older... so hopefully if it knows its role early on, it wont cause problems in the future..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenta said:


> I chose the disto to be smallest not because of feng shui, but because they are sadistically aggressive when older... so hopefully if it knows its role early on, it wont cause problems in the future..


The disto used to be with the biggest and the baddest fish before. It should know where it stand. Smallest fish I kept with that disto are burmese peacock snakeheads and the disto don't even bother it. But we are not sure what will happen when it hit 18"+ but hipefully all goes well. I'm actually gonna try this setup as well. I just need a large disto as I lost my 15" one.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah I hope it stays tame... Ive already seen it "square off" with my FF once...


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

disto grows too fast..
in 1.5 yrs mine went from 3" to 13-14" eyeballed

and wicked tank kenta


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that phoenix is huge!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Been subscribed to this thread for awhile!
Any updates would greatly be appreciated =)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice fishies
hillarious names tho lol, "majestic, charming, divine, celestial"


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> nice fishies
> hillarious names tho lol, "majestic, charming, divine, celestial"


I think those names are actually the names for "feng shui" fish~


----------

